# P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals by C.V. Chelapati



## qiudogcool (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi!

Did anyone use these books by C.V. Chelapati for PE Electronics exam? Which volumes should I use? Does Volume 2 have the same content as Volume 3?

Anyone selling the used books?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Have a look at this thread and see if that give you a better idea.

I bought and used only Vol. 1. The problems do not follow the standard NCEES format but have good content and are good practice to learn certain concepts. But they tend to go in depth quite a bit and can be longer. So if you had the study time and had already exhausted other practice problem resources, Chelapati would be another good option IMO.


----------



## qiudogcool (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Jedi. I am curious about volume 2 and 3. Do people take PE electronics use Chelapati's books? Or the Camara's book? Which is more helpful for the electronics exam?


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Have a look at this thread and see if that give you a better idea.
> 
> I bought and used only Vol. 1. The problems do not follow the standard NCEES format but have good content and are good practice to learn certain concepts. But they tend to go in depth quite a bit and can be longer. So if you had the study time and had already exhausted other practice problem resources, Chelapati would be another good option IMO.




have you passed your test? how many times did it take? what review materials do you recommend?

i took the one last week. i really thought i studied enough but i did not come out of the test feeling good about it. long story short: morning session was fine, afternoon destroyed me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cruncher if you search around this electrical forum, you'll find a number of good threads with some helpful suggestions. Yes I passed the power exam. You took the electrical/electronics portion if I remember correctly, yes? I believe I responded to one of your previous posts here. See if that helps any.


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Cruncher if you search around this electrical forum, you'll find a number of good threads with some helpful suggestions. Yes I passed the power exam. You took the electrical/electronics portion if I remember correctly, yes? I believe I responded to one of your previous posts here. See if that helps any.




so those chelapati books are only good for power?

and yea thanks for the link it was very helpful. since i have a feeling i did not pass the electrical test last week, i am just trying to compile as much material as i can for when i start studying again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't offer much help with regard to recommending references for the electrical/electronics exam. But as mentioned, others on here have made some good recommendations.

I only purchased volume 1 of Chelapati which was geared toward power topics.


----------

